# Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: My life as a king main RP thread



## Zorokiller (Oct 26, 2008)

This will be the actual RP thread,

this will be used for the actual RP-ing, asking for spending of Elementite and Gil will be done in the OOC or in a PM.

*No OOC is tolerated here!*

This is only used for creating a story around your town, your king, your people, your adventurers


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 28, 2008)

It was the first day of the creation of Alexandria.
The castle stood in all it's beauty in the rising sun, birds flew past and chirped a happy song.

Cid walked out of the castle to see his first Architek creation, a small practical house, and somewhat further away stood the Training hall.

A small moogle flew toward Cid

"Kupo!...Argh...I really hate that word! Good morning your highness."
"Ah...Mogstar, goodmorning to you too, so how are things?"

"Well...Gilgamesh, a travelling warrior moved into the vacant house. And it seems that Irvine, from the training hall trained him to become a warrior."

"I except no less from my old friend Irvine, come Mogstar, we will visit Gilgamesh."

Cid knocked on the door but a second later a person appeared behind him rapped in a lot of clothing only revealing his eyes, he carried several swords on his back.

"You are Cid?" the man asks
"H-Hey speak with the proper titel towards his highness!!" Mogstar yells

Cid placed his hand on Mogstar, making the gesture of him to calm down

"Yes I am, you must be Gilgamesh."
"That's right..."
"Well Giglamesh, are you willing to become a adventurer for me?"

The man made a small snicker 
"If the pay is right..."

Cid turned around and walked toward the Behest Board
"What are you going to post?"
"A behest, the *"Explore area 7-Midland"* signed up for Gilgamesh."

"Is he going to accept it?"
"Sure he is...He's a adventurer, it's in his nature."

He turned around and pulled his hands up 
"Architek: Bakery!"

Right across the street appeared a small bakery.

Mogstar clapped his hands.

"Great! Now people can buy their food over there."

Cid nods

"Yes...Now Mogstar, let's return to the castle."


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 29, 2008)

A day has passed since the start off the new leadership of Cid.

Mogstar woke the young king up with the news that Gilgamesh had been succesfull.

"Great! Now...Let's build some more!"

Mogstar scratched his cheek
"Uhm...Well...We don't have enough elementite for that yet king..."

"Ah..." Cid looked disappointed and sat down on his knees.

"C-Come on now...Cheer up...You can always post a behest!" Mogstar said cheering him up

"Yes...Yes you are right Mogstar. Continue the "*Explore area 7-Midland"* Behest!"

He walked through the little town he had...The bakery, the small house of Gilgamesh and in the distance the training area.

He walked inside the small bakery shop. and the old woman greeted him.

"Goodmorning your highness, how can I help you?"
"One sandwich please." The woman started to prepare it for him 
"Madame, tell me, how is business so far?" she handed over the sandwich and Cid took a bite out of it, it was delicious, it was a good thing he had such a fine bakery in his town.
"Well besides you my lord and sir Mogstar, only Irvine visits often...That odd fellow wrapped in the clothing never really talks or makes any eye contact whatsoever."

Cid started to laugh "Yes...That guy is that way huh...Say Mogstar, did he leave again?"~

Mogstar nods "Yes he left right after the behest was made, he´s pretty dedicated, just a little non social."

Cid smiles, there was nothing wrong with his little town so far, it was almost to good to be true.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2008)

King Norland yawned as he relaxed on top of the town spire in the newly built kingdom of Goug. "Finally, I have my own kingdom." He exclaims as he picks up his cup of coffee and takes a long gulp out of it. "My king!" Norland spits his coffee at the newcomer in surprise. "Oh, Zavin, it's only you." He says to the head of his royal guard. "My king, we have pressing matters to attend to." The Burmecian dark knight says as he wipes off the hot coffee from his face. "The Head baker needs a new bakery to meet up with the demands for more puddingcakes. What must we do?" Norland sighs and stands up. "We do what we always do, of course." He says to Zavin's delight. "Excellent. I'll ready the execution." He says as he walks off, eager to chop up the baker with his sword. "Zavin, wait!" Norland yells. "Yes, my king? Would you like to join?" He asks waving his sword in the air. "What I mean to say was build a new bakery!" Zavin groans, disappointed. "Very well... as you wish my king." The Burmecian walks away, sulking.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 29, 2008)

Balor, his height and domineering strength folding rapidly, collapsed onto one knee clutching at his right eye.  Rain lashed down around them as he hunched, pain writhing around in his eye as if it were being scooped out by a knife. His screams echoed around the flat grassland.

In front of him a cloaked figure stood obscured. Magic residue still hung, like a ghost, for a moment before fading inexorably into nothingness. Balor knew well what the act of kneeling meant, but the pain that overcame him was not something he could fight. In the end, Meppe had won easily.

“What do you want?” He hollered, voice still raw with pain.

“See my house? Around it shall rise a kingdom far greater than any you could possibly contemplate. Around I shall erect a kingdom, no, empire that all shall tremble before. Since you opposed me Balor then I shall punish by making you my sword: you will build it for me, this kingdom.

“Nev-argh!”

“You will never be able to look upon a person again with that eye. It will still possess sight and you can open it after the pain passes, but it is now cursed. It is now a thing of evil. Look upon someone and you shall tear apart both their and your own soul. You may never use it on me. I shall seal that eye shut, so that when you do use it I know it will be in my favour.”

“Please...make it stop!”

“Venture North-West to the Southern Roadway and explore it for me. I’ll give you 70 gil for the quest now go, else what I have sealed within you drives you to madness and to take your own life.”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 29, 2008)

Today is the day of the end of Camelot, in it's place a new kingdom will be born that shall be named New Camelot.
Finally the end of the dark times is in sight, a series of wars and tragedies in the royal family had troubled the kingdom for years now.

The king has been ill for several years now but out of the 5 children he has the two oldest had lost their lives during the last war, the tragedies happened during war that lasted for ten years but a week ago a peace treaty had been signed.
Though that week hadn't been an easy one, the kingdom was divided in two by the latest controversy.

You see, there are three remaining children of the terminally ill king.
Two sons and a daughter, the daughter is the oldest but since she is a woman her role in ruling the kingdom will be limited to an advisory position.
The oldest son, Fabi?n, a Brigadier with rather mediocre commanding and fighting skills would've been the succesor but the king chose the youngest son instead.

The nineteen year old Trist?n, because of his noble blood he had been part of the kingdon's army from a young age but his skill with the rapier was as amazing as his talent to lead his men to one victory after another.
Some say that the peace had been because of his victories since Camelot had been close to a defeat until then 14 year old joined the army as a Lieutenant.

It took him only 5 years but he achieved something that even his nobleblood alone couldn't have given him.
The rank of General of the Camelot army and the young prince was feared by any opponent that had to fight against those brilliant tactics of his.

Half of the kingdom's citizens thought it was outragous that the youngest son became king while they had an perfectly capable older prince who should've been next in line to the throne.
The other half supported the king's decision, Trist?n had both the strong body and mind that a king should have.

But the main reason of the disputes was because of the suspicious deaths of the two older princes and it was rumoured that the reason the king had been ill was because he had been poisened.
Both factions suspected either Trist?n or Fabi?n being the cause of these incidents.

With the creation of New Camelot and also the day of Trist?n coronation, the question is, will the young soon to be king be able to rebuilt the nation that suffered for so long?


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2008)

Cid was sitting on city wall, looking toward the open sky, in the distance he saw another castle, but it was too far out of reach for him to just go by and inspect it.

"lil' king! It's dangerous to sit on there! Get down here"

Below him Irvine bellowed

"...Fine, fine..."

Cid climbed down on some rocks sticking out of the wall.
His feet reached the ground and he removed the dust from his royal clothing.

"What's wrong Irvine?"

"What's wrong?! That Gilgamesh stole a sword of mine and just left like nothing happened!"

"He left?"

"Yes, Kupo!" Mogstar flew toward them "He took the behest we posted this morning, to further inspect the Midland"

"And the brat stole my sword!"

"Now, now...calm down Irvine...It's just one--..." Mogstar shut his mouth with his hands and nervously took over from the king "W-We'll be sure to punish him for it!"

"Tsk...Fine!" Irvine returned towards the Training Hall, steam blowing out of his ears.

Mogstar released Cid 
"What did you that for?"
"Please King...You have to keep the villagers on your side, you have to take responsiblity. That's what your father would want as well."

"Yeah yeah...I know...Old man would want that..."

Cid walked back to the town square.

"Right here would do..."

He put both of his hands up and a glowing light surrounds him
"Architek! House!"

The house appeared right in front of him, constructed between a few seconds.

"Y-You created a house...Without asking me anything..."
Cid nods
"That's right."

Cid walked back to his castle
"Are you mad because I mentioned your father?"
Cid shakes his head
"Nah...I'm just not in the mood to listen to you."
Mogstar sweatdrops
("He IS mad after all...")

"W-Wait!!" A shout reached both Cid and Mogstar, they turned around to see a young boy with long brown hair approaching them.

"Who are you?"
The boy kneels down and held his hand against his chest
"My name is Gilbert, I'm moving into the new house you made together with my mother Lucrisia."
"Ah...I'm glad to hear that."
"Please king, I request you...Can I be one of your adventurers?"

Cid looks up with his finger against his chin
"Sounds fine to me!"
Mogstar sweatdrops
("I'm still being ignored...")

"Only...I can't send you on a behest since I can only post 1 at a time currently..."
"Ah...that's a shame..." Gilbert said disappointed
"D-Don't worry, once this town becomes a city the king can post 2 Behests at a time!"
Gilbert glared at the moogle "Did I ask you something?"
Mogstar was shocked and then went to a random corner to gloom overthere.

"Well, then I will go train a little! Cya King!"
"Bye!" Cid enthoustically waved at the departing adventurer, he walked over to Mogstar

"Come my friend, there is work to do!"
Mogstar was surprised but quickly happily flied after Cid.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2008)

"ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIBA!" The royal mariachi band yelled as they started the lively music that made them so popular with the King. "Arriba, Arriba, lalala!" Norland sang, jitterbugging in the center of the royal hall as he did. At the side, Zavin looked on in general disapproval of the king's actions. "And to think I could be reviewing the royal guards right now...." Norland continued to dance like no one was watching.(which was true, as the king was a horrible dancer.) Until a moogle was catapulted through the castle window and hit one of the players, causing the music to cease.

"WHO. DID THAT."Norland was furious. No one interferes with the king during happy time. "Yes! He's pissed off! Maybe I can gut someone now!" Zavin thought as his mind entered a state of bliss. "KUPO! Don't kill me!" The moogle pleaded. Norland however, was not listening. And why shouldn't I? You ruined my mariachi time! Zavin! " The Burmecian knight went into the dungeon and retrieved a giant hacksaw. "Ba'Gamnan was busy with his in-laws, so I decided to borrow his chainsaw...spear....thing." The burmecian pointed Ba'Gamnan's blade to the moogle's face. "Can I go first, my king?" He asked with zest. "No wait, please don't! Eldin is my friend!" Norland's bloodlust receeded when the moogle mentioned Eldin. "Eldin? The minister of tourism and fancy trinkets? But he's on a trip to Norwayghia!" Norland explained. "Kupo! Eldin and I are old friends, kupo! He told me you guys needed a new adventurer, so I told him I'd ask his king." Norland nodded in understanding. "I see." He looks at the knocked-out mariachi player and sighs. "Well, since the mariachi band is out, I suppose I could give a behest or something. Go to the highlands and check to see if there are any dangers that may threaten the kingdom." Norland looks at Zavin breifly before returning to the moogle. "I'd send Zavin, but he might end up wiping out everything, so I'll go with the less homicidal guys, like you." The moogle jumps up and down with joy while Zavin  sadly returns to the dungeon before Ba'Gamnan ealizes his weapon is gone. "Kupo! I won't let you down!" Norland smiles and shakes the moogle's hand. 'By the way, we haven't been properly introduced. I am Norland, king of Goug." The moogle smiles as he shook Norland's hand. 'The name's Montblanc, kupo!"


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 30, 2008)

When Balor returned he slept on the floor of the training hall. He was surrounded in the darkness by weapons and equipment. There were few times that he missed the warmth of another human presence, by nature a solitary adventurer, but that night when the world seemed against him he longed for the safety of company.

In the morning he stepped out and saw that his hunger, that had flared up upon waking, could be sated by a bakery. Wasting no time, he used the funds Meppe had given him for the behest, guzzling it the bread greedily.

On a board was the poster for another behest. Balor stared at it for a long time, resentment boiling in his stomach at being collared like a dog. He reached up and touched the eye patch that contained the cursed eye. One day, when he was sitting by Meppe's side, he would turn the eye on him.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 31, 2008)

"Come back safetly!" Gilbert's mother said to him as she handed over his boxed meal.

"Yea, yea...Don't worry mom, it's only training!"

He spurt off towards the north.


"He's a good kid, kupo!" Mogstar stood next to her looking at as Gilbert left.
She shocked from the sudden arrival of Mogstar, but a smile quickly followed.

"Sir Mogstar, what brings you here?"

"Heh...I'm just inspecting the adventurers...It seems like the King is busy enough already. Well, take care lady"

He walks off towards the training hall.

-------------------------------------------

"A-Are you sure sir Mogstar?" Irvine says shocked

Mogstar nods, just give me the spear...

He grabs the spear tightly "I must know if they are friends or foes...I'll be back soon...Tell the king as I left okay?"

"Understood sir Mogstar."


Mogstar left wearing a scarf and holding a spear with kupo nuts attached to it.
On his way to Treno.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2008)

Construction had only recently be completed on the main areas of the castle of Treno. The walls around the city and the main avenues for things had been put into place and the entire village was starting to take shape. The main tower of the castle rose up into the midday sky, the sun's light breaking around the edges of the tower. 

King Raithwall stood out in the middle of the newly cobbled path glaring up at his new home. His hand pressed to his forehead as he admired the fruits of his trust fund. For this endeavor, to see his little village grow into a great city, he had expended all of his gil to constuct a castle.

He had been elected to see to it that this town grew and flourished after a dark period of being such a small place. The kind of place where travelers didn't even bother to stop. Raithwall had grown up there, his father an adventuer who had garnished a lot of gil through his travels, left him all of the gil when he passed. 

Raithwall's mother had raised him, here in the village and she passed only three seasons back. To see her town flourish and grow, that was would have been her want. He would make sure that it was her legacy, people would remember her as having raised the kid that saw the village of Treno grow. 

One of the builders ran to Raithwall to show him a blueprint scribbled on a roll of partchment, Raithwall pointed to something and nodded, "Yes, that will do." 

The building scurried off and Raithwall smiled to himself, by tonight he would be feasting in his own castle.


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 1, 2008)

Cid woke up, it was already afternoon

"Crap! Why didn't Mogstar wake me up?!"

He ran out, the town, as usual was quiet as it could be, but what would you expect, with 5 citizens, and two of them always being away on adventures.

"Good morning, you sure are late today." Lucrisia, gilbert's mother said.
"Ah...Yes...Have you seen Mogstar today?"
"Hm...Not today...But yesterday he went to Irvine's training hall..."

Cid spurt off towards Irvine's, yelling "Thank you!" as he dashes away.

-----------------------------------------

"Mogstar? No, I haven't seen him today. But he left towards Treno yesterday...And he hasn't come back?"

Cid shakes his head
"I...I must find him!" He turns around ready to run away, but is stopped by Irvine

"What are you thinking?! You can't just leave the town like that! Remember what happened to your father?!"

"I-It's not the same! What happened to my father had nothing to do of him leaving!"

"Ofcourse it has to do with it, what would happen if we lost you as well? What would the faith be of the citizens? And the people waiting to return again to a rebuild Alexandria?!"

Cid looked down

"Cid! You have to trust Mogstar, he will come back when he can, I'm sure he is fine!"

Cid nods

"Yes....You're probably right..."

"Now...Go back to the castle and make some behests or something."

Cid walks off

"Thanks Irvine, you are a great help!"

Cid walks off toward the castle and walks past the Behest board

"W-What it is already posted?!"

"Ofcourse it is..."

Cid turns around to see Lucriscia in a secretary outfit, her hair pinned up and wearing small glasses.

"What the--"

"I'm your replacement Advisor, you can call me Lucy." She grins

"W-What's the behest?"

"Well, as usual I send Gilgamesh to further inspect the* area 7-Midland*, and I send Gilbert on training again.

"Ok...Good..."

"Now King, it's time to do some administrative work you neglected over the time will Mogstar was your advisor."

"Nooooo...." Cid yelled while being dragged off to the castle by Lucriscia, crying his eyes out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2008)

Raithwall strolled the streets of Treno looking at his soon to be kingdom when he came across a woman standing at the edge of the small stream that wound through town. He came closer to the woman, touching her on the shoulder. "Its a wonder I should run into you here, Persephone." 

She turned, her dark hair whirling about her, "Aye, remember I used to work here as a girl," she started, "Just for that one summer..." 

"In that little fruit stand?" Raithwall questioned, "You got fired if I remember correctly, because you ate too much of the merchedise." 

"Mr. Trent did have the best fruit in the village," said Persephone, "What would he say if he could see me now."

"You mean what would he say about Queen Persephone Raithwall?" he asked. 

She smiled, her green eyes beaming at him, "Exactly," she said as she turned and took his arm, "Have you appointed an advisor yet?" 

"As of now, no," Raithwall said, "But I am thinking it over hard." 

The pair walked a little ways and came upon the adventurer Sera. She had flaming red hair and was dressed in the finest leathers and wore a sword on her back, "Ah, your majesty," she said with a sly smile.

"Ah, Sera, have you remembered what we talked about?" he asked her. 

"Ah, I sure have," she said, "I checked the message board in town where the Behests are posted and I am heading out at this very moment to *Mu Field *to do some exploring," said Sera. 

Raithwall smiled, "Ah, good luck my little sister."


----------

